# Help please! baby wood pigeon trapped in garden



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

We heard a loud bang yesterday evening and found a baby pigeon had flew into our bedroom window, there are feathers stuck to the window and everything! It hung around for an hour or so but later on i couldn't see it so assume it'd flew off. This morning however i've realised its curled up next to a tree stump in the garden and even when i've approached hasn't flown off. What should i do? i've thrown some bread crumbs to it but so far doesn't seem interested. Should i make it a make shift home or leave it be? i don't want it to just die!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to send your request to one of our UK rehabbers/members for help.

If the parents aren't around and/or the baby is in danger of losing its life to any predators, please do secure the youngster.

Do check this link for resources:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Other UK members will also be along.

Thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Uk Pigeon Rescue*

This is a link to a list of places in the UK that will treat sick, injured or orphaned pigeons and doves:

http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Cynthia, I'm going to sticky your post with the link if it hasn't been done yet.


----------

